# what r your jobs



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

mine is a lawn mower


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

Full time slacker


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

these threads are gettin old

im gonna be a cart boy at a grocery store


----------



## Squirrelnuts1488 (Jun 1, 2004)

I am a Car Audio Installer so if any of you all have some questions i can answer them


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

I look after older ppl. 
And my hubby.
And my kids.
And my pets.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

indecisive said:


> Full time slacker


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

manwhore


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

windowcleaner


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Mod


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> manwhore


 what a job


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

professional rapist


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Pizzo said:


> professional rapist


 thats just scary man


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Wash cars!!


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> Pizzo said:
> 
> 
> > professional rapist
> ...


 it's not scary, it's fun


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Pizzo said:


> air*force*one said:
> 
> 
> > Pizzo said:
> ...


 riiiiggggghhhhhhtttttttt


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)




----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

WoBLeDee20 said:


>


 I'm guessing this is directed at me









Lighten up, i don't rape women

....they rape me


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

clerk at a convenient store hehehe I stalk beer and make coffee, and I still work at target sadly


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Squirrelnuts1488 said:


> I am a Car Audio Installer so if any of you all have some questions i can answer them


 i installed a box and amp in my 03 cavalier, i havent taken out the factory deck so i cant use the RCA jacks, so i spliced off the rear 6x9's, i only need to hook up on wire to the 6x9 if i connect the ground to the 6x9 the radio cuts out completely then slowly fads back in, is this weird?

also when i crank the gain on the amp and the bass on the deck it plays for about 30 secs then thge amp quits.

oh yeh, its a 500 watt crunch with 2 10" subs, powered by an audiovow 240 watt 4 channel amp


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

quality inspector for ford motor company


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

QC Foreman in a textiles factory


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i pick up penguin sh*t in antartica


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

hard core party go'er


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Thong Detector.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Pizzo said:


> WoBLeDee20 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 that makes you even more of a sick f*ck


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> Pizzo said:
> 
> 
> > WoBLeDee20 said:
> ...


 hard to contain your jealous feelings huh?

it's ok, one day a girl will like you in that "special" way.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

seeing how you have to rape a girl dosent make you sound like a ladys man


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> seeing how you have to rape a girl dosent make you sound like a ladys man


 You're still on the topic kid?

Have one of these...it'll be the closest thing you'll get to the real thing:


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

lol ahahaha


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

WoBLeDee20 said:


>


 I have a crazy idea,,,,,,,,how about posting something somewhat relavant to the topic? too much for you to handle?


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

get righ on that


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> get righ on that


 Why you coming down so hard on her? She's a new member and doesn't have the oodles of knowledge that other people have.

You, on the other hand, are one to talk...just look at the kind of garbage you post:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...sult_type=posts


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

Pizzo said:


> air*force*one said:
> 
> 
> > get righ on that
> ...


 You dont need oodles of knowlege, a bit of common sense would suffice.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

indecisive said:


> Pizzo said:
> 
> 
> > air*force*one said:
> ...


 couldn't agree with you more.

I just don't think you need to diss her in a forum cuz she she responds with smilies. Everyone does it once in a while anyways....same with you, me and everyone else. Next time be more tactful and send her a PM if it bothers you so much.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

sry if i was being a ass i wasent trying to bee


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i'm a ghost employee.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

camotekid said:


> i'm a ghost employee.


 which is?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> camotekid said:
> 
> 
> > i'm a ghost employee.
> ...


 i get paid just for surfing in PFury.


----------



## frankie_knuckles (Apr 27, 2004)

im a helicopter mechanic in the marines


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

camotekid said:


> air*force*one said:
> 
> 
> > camotekid said:
> ...


 how do you do that?


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> camotekid said:
> 
> 
> > air*force*one said:
> ...


 he's kidding


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

frankie_knuckles said:


> im a helicopter mechanic in the marines


 right on man that sounds like a bitchin job

get to do something you really like and serve good ol uncle sam

i got to work on air-conditioners and refrigerator in the army

keep up the good work man


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

i work dietary in a old person home


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

oo fun


----------



## frankie_knuckles (Apr 27, 2004)

thanks there mr freeze every now and again you find someone that appreciates what i do


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

Environmental Protection Specialist with the Federal Government


----------



## frankie_knuckles (Apr 27, 2004)

where do you live at there sprinter


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

frankie_knuckles said:


> thanks there mr freeze every now and again you find someone that appreciates what i do


 i apperciate anyone else that is serving or has served and joined and left with a

positive attiude and did what they were there to do and not ride a profile or be one

of those sissy sickcall bitches every morn or do nothing but talk bad about the service

and "i cant wait to get out attitude" and try to ditch as much work as they could

i hate them asholes im sure you know a few. id always ask them "then what the

f*ck did you join for i cant remeber the answers but they were lame.

i miss the army i swear evey friday felt like the last day of school time to start the

party man. i worked hard now its time to hit the clubs and bars and the lake.

sorry for the little bit of ranting









so were are you stationed right now


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Environmental Engineer Support = Janitor


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

nice!


----------



## frankie_knuckles (Apr 27, 2004)

im in so-cal camp pen partying it up as usual


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

i am a chield care worker and a personal trainer from time to time with high kids.and i also work at gnc and i am a ass. football and track coach in youth or highschool it depends.





















its all about the kids and there future


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

way off track..nothing to see here people onto the next thread..have a nice day..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

re-opened. Stay on track people.

I am a IT Auditor.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> re-opened. Stay on track people.
> 
> I am a IT Auditor.


 whats that?


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm the closing manager at the walmart mcdonalds in weyburn from wednesday to sunday and I work at a clothing store monday and tuesday. It doesnt suck as much as you would think, both jobs will work around my school schedule in the fall.


----------



## SAM213 (May 20, 2004)

Jacks Liqour store


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

frankie_knuckles said:


> where do you live at there sprinter


Work in DC, live in Ashburn, VA - Out in the country, where I like it!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> quality inspector for ford motor company


 hhhmm do you actually do your job? fords suck..


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i work once a week at chi-town Harley Davidson..... i get my dad some good deals on his harley customs


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

I made chuckwagon, submarine ect and we sell to US, watch ou guys. Lol


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

and i work at a pet store


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

i'm a life guard


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm a full-time chewing-gum factory worker, 
and work part-time converting beer into piss.

Right now, I'm working on reversing these jobs.


----------



## Newbee007 (May 29, 2004)

Database analyst by day.
Competitive pistol and rifle shooter by weekend. 
Motorcycle roadracing instructor part-time.


----------



## Newbee007 (May 29, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> I'm a full-time chewing-gum factory worker,
> and work part-time converting beer into piss.
> 
> Right now, I'm working on reversing these jobs.


 Is that beer conversion plant hiring? I could use another gig..


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> NEWBIE4NOW said:
> 
> 
> > quality inspector for ford motor company
> ...


 i dont make the engines or design them smartass im a quality person when the robots weld the frame together its my job to make sure the welds are good by using a 25 lb jack hammer and takin the entire frame apart piece by pieace and inspecting each weld by weld wich is 2500 of them this is to make sure if theres accident the frame crumbles doesnt crack in half and comes swinging back at you cutting off a arm,leg or even takin your head off,,so basically my job saves lives,what do you do?


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > NEWBIE4NOW said:
> ...


 good reply man







Lolol


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

I have 2 jobs, i'm a firefigher part time, and a Collateral Recovery Agent (reppossessor) yes i get paid to steal cars. I am also going to be working at petland in the fish dept mon-fri 8-4 !! can't wait for the discounts.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> hhhmm do you actually do your job? fords suck..


i dont make the engines or design them smartass im a quality person when the robots weld the frame together its my job to make sure the welds are good by using a 25 lb jack hammer and takin the entire frame apart piece by pieace and inspecting each weld by weld wich is 2500 of them this is to make sure if theres accident the frame crumbles doesnt crack in half and comes swinging back at you cutting off a arm,leg or even takin your head off,,so basically my job saves lives,what do you do?
[snapback]554809[/snapback]​[/quote]

lol, someone got served









I work in the HR department of an enormous corporation, currently I'm designing the orientation website for new employees hired into entry level positions. While it's a great job in terms of gaining experience and making money, I get very little satisfaction from my job and will probably be re-evaluating my career path.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> hhhmm do you actually do your job? fords suck..


i dont make the engines or design them smartass im a quality person when the robots weld the frame together its my job to make sure the welds are good by using a 25 lb jack hammer and takin the entire frame apart piece by pieace and inspecting each weld by weld wich is 2500 of them this is to make sure if theres accident the frame crumbles doesnt crack in half and comes swinging back at you cutting off a arm,leg or even takin your head off,,so basically my job saves lives,what do you do?
[snapback]554809[/snapback]​[/quote]
Always fun to see an internet dick like nismo get owned. Good work.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I am a Guest Service Representitive.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I work in the Medical Field ....(Homecare)


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

old ass thread..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> old ass thread..
> [snapback]797665[/snapback]​










I was thinking that as soon as I hit the reply button


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

lumber yard


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

part time waiter, part time background artist & 3d modeller for tripped up ent.[http://www.tripped-up.com view the demo reel]. full time animation student.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

im a busboy at my country club

woah just realized i replied in this thread like last summer lol, anyways yea the harley job was for summer only, next summer im back there


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

work at best buy

Hyphen...i always wanted to get into animation ...what classes do u suggest i take in highschool and then in college? also what college you go to? thanks a bunch


----------



## dstrwlt (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm a Maintenance Technician - HVAC/Plumber at a Comunity College.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I started off installing car stereos at circuit city..
graduate from a citadel with an accounting degree
and im now a vendor managed wholesaler to Walmart and Sams for Dole, supplying over 1/4 of WM Stores in the US with vegetables.


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

LOL







even for an old thread, 5 months ago before my reply, a lot of people have responded already


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

l2ob said:


> work at best buy
> Hyphen...i always wanted to get into animation ...what classes do u suggest i take in highschool and then in college? also what college you go to? thanks a bunch
> [snapback]797795[/snapback]​


Rob: in high school, take whatever art related classes are available...mainly figure drawing.  but any other class will do. that's what art schools look at in your portfolio. but don't worry about it if you don't plan on going directly to an art school. in junior colleges, they have small art programs. i suggest taking figure/life drawing classes first. witht he work you do in there, you can collect some stuff for your portfolio.

if you want, you can then take animation courses [if the school has any]. otherwise, get your portfolio together and start applying for schools.

i go to the art institute of los angeles. i got accepted to calarts and ringling, but aila was closest and had a well rounded program.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

thanks alot hyphen...im currenly in art class and i was thinking of taking a sculpting class next year. I appreciate all of the info you provided ....im stilll deciding what i wanna do....what im looking at now is architecture and animation


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

l2ob said:


> thanks alot hyphen...im currenly in art class and i was thinking of taking a sculpting class next year. I appreciate all of the info you provided ....im stilll deciding what i wanna do....what im looking at now is architecture and animation
> [snapback]797845[/snapback]​


sculpting is good. gets you used to creating characters in 3d space. that is, if you wanna get into 3d.

architecture and animation are two very different things. and animating can be really tedious. look into the different careers available in the animation industry and feel free to ask any questions. some potential careers = background artists, matte painter, visual effects/compositer, animator, 3d modeller, layout artist, character design, storyboarder, etc. lotsa different paths you can take.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Full time student, and depending on how my interview TOMORROW goes, possibly Bio-Medical Engineer


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Im a Data Entry Keyer


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Currently fulltime student (will be changing my major to graphic design/education with the goal of working in a graphic design firm with the ed. to fall back on just in case)

...Summers I work Member Services at BJ's Wholesale Club


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Currently just got hired working the front desk at a Motel 6 part-time. Also going to school FT.

Thank you KQ


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> i apperciate anyone else that is serving or has served and joined and left with a
> 
> positive attiude and did what they were there to do and not ride a profile or be one
> 
> ...


OOOOHRA! Amend to that! I think you just motivated me.









Im trained to shoot people.







Seriously though, Im an NBC/Ground training rep for my unit. I get to send people to get gas'd or train then to do the "right" thing in case we get attacked by some form of NBC (Nuclear, Biological, Chemical) and I get to send them to the rifle/pistol range, train them on small units tatics or ground tatics as well as good ol' Marine Corps honor, courage, commitment values :nod:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Im too fat to be in the army, let alone the marines


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Im too fat to be in the army, let alone the marines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they have diets for that. my friend [sargeant in the marine corps] told me about how they give fat people less food and skinny fucks [like me] more.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> they have diets for that. my friend [sargeant in the marine corps] told me about how they give fat people less food and skinny fucks [like me] more.
> [snapback]798127[/snapback]​


yea, but im also an acloholic, cant givce up my JACK!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

hyphen said:


> they have diets for that. my friend [sargeant in the marine corps] told me about how they give fat people less food and skinny fucks [like me] more.
> [snapback]798127[/snapback]​


Double Rats for the skinny kids.
BCP (Body Composition Program) otherwise known as Pork-Chop Platoon for big kids.












> yea, but im also an acloholic, cant givce up my JACK!


Who in the military isn't?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

pork chop platoon, hahah.

man, that guy's told me so many hilarious stories. about p.o.w. training and his time in iraq [he's in afghanistan]. i dunno what it means, but he's an e5(?) or something like that, and a 50 cal gunner on a chopper.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

hyphen said:


> pork chop platoon, hahah.
> 
> man, that guy's told me so many hilarious stories. about p.o.w. training and his time in iraq [he's in afghanistan]. i dunno what it means, but he's an e5(?) or something like that, and a 50 cal gunner on a chopper.
> [snapback]798164[/snapback]​










....thats what im trying to get my next command to set me up as...either a door gunner or an A/O.

SERE school. Heard that was no joke.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

My uncle was a door gunner in Vietnam and the Persian Gulf. Lots of terrible terrible stories.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> ....thats what im trying to get my next command to set me up as...either a door gunner or an A/O.
> 
> SERE school. Heard that was no joke.
> [snapback]798174[/snapback]​


yeah, he told me about how dudes would walk around with russian accents and beat the marines. no food, etc. and stuff about how they locked him up in a box so small that he couldn't even turn around in. he had to sit with his palms up and if the guards caught him with them down they'd beat him more. the worst part was how he said that they took the only female there, made her strip naked, put a pot on her head and bang it while chanting "u.s.a. sucks" while the men built some structure. sucky sh*t.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

hyphen said:


> they have diets for that. my friend [sargeant in the marine corps] told me about how they give fat people less food and skinny fucks [like me] more.
> [snapback]798127[/snapback]​


I need someone to make me eat more and lift weights. I'm one of the skinny dudes too


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

I work at mcdonalds. Its really not as bad of a job as everyone makes it out to be. I get to pick all my own hours.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

work at nationwide insurance as a intern systems analyst.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I'm a Ninja.


----------



## predatorfish86 (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm a full time student and a surveyor and I flip burgers when I get time.


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

guess


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

pablosthename said:


> guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your at nursery still, or something like that?!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

man whore.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

full time college student does that count


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

firepisser8104 said:


> I have 2 jobs, i'm a firefigher part time, and a Collateral Recovery Agent (reppossessor) yes i get paid to steal cars. I am also going to be working at petland in the fish dept mon-fri 8-4 !! can't wait for the discounts.
> [snapback]797620[/snapback]​


Why the f*ck would you bring up a post from July?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Pizzo said:


> professional rapist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and full time dogs arse?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

<--- all girl p0rn fluffer


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

SirOneEighty said:


> My uncle was a door gunner in Vietnam and the Persian Gulf. Lots of terrible terrible stories.
> [snapback]798178[/snapback]​


funny that as my uncle (yes he is a yank) flew medivac in vietnam and the gulf.
he has lots of terrible stories too and was shot down a few times.

anyway i work in the business support section for t-mobile uk.
dixion


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I am a broadcast systems engineer.

I work for a server to air 24hr local news station in NYC (NY1 NEWS)


----------

